# chaos gods?



## dardle reesraf (Oct 31, 2009)

which chaos god would you be and why? i had this conversation at my local gw, and these were the answers i got. and i quote

=>god: reason
- nurgle: " if i wanted someone to get me a drink, i sneeze."
- khorne: something about a throne of skulls and breaking necks, i wasnt really paying attenton, i was glueing lizardmen together.

and mine:
tzeench: if my minions are fighting the imperium, i give the enemy commander a third arm, he gets called a heretic, everyone kills everyone, i win!

cheers


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

Khorne because I like the idea of random and bloody acts of violence and no second thoughts or guilty conscience afterwards


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

As were talking about 'being the particular god' rather than being a follower of said god - I think the choice is simple; Slaanesh.

Freely endulging in any and all pleasures (without mortal 'effects' eg. Guilt or disgust at said acts). 

Slaanesh resembles being set free in every aspect, truley embracing your sensual side and following every whim to its excess. To me Slaanesh seems the most logical choice, considering your other options are:

1. Mindlessly slaughtering things all day.
2. Having Omniscient Alzheimer's disease.
3. Spreading Disease and Corruption until you've ran out, then wait a while til things regrow and then spread some more disease and corruption. 

Its a simple choice really


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Khorne FTW! If you get bored you can go out and butcher some blokes.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nurgle, no way. Stinks, is disgusting and extremely FAT. 

Khorne , again, no way. No brain, just brawn. Don't like that very much.

Tzeench, nope, although undoubltebly the most intelligent god, life would be waaay too complicated.

Slaanesh, yes,yes,yes. First of all, he has FEMALE Demons, so you've got that going for him. Secondly, he lives in the Castle of SIN. I'll leave it to you to figure out why that is awsome. 
If I were asked to become a perverse, free, constantly - ecstatic (did I spell that right ???), god, I would take the offer any day.


----------



## TaelWB (Dec 27, 2009)

As for me, Slaanesh is the best choice. I feel a little sympathy for warlocks, and in close combat i prefer to rely on speed and reaction, not on strengh, rage, heavy defense and awful smell))


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Slaanesh, I live for sensation and luxury. That's about it.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Has to be Slaanesh
Nurgle is disgusting
Khorne is angry all the time
Tzeentch i over think everything

Slaanesh I live in rapturous ecstacy with no side effects... yeah i'll go slaanesh


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I would like to be Tzeentch. Not only would you be a powerful chaos god who relies on deception and sorcery, you would also learn of certain details about the future. Because of this I can plot an scheme which would be groovy. Plus I have a soft spot for Psykers and Warp craft


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> I would like to be Tzeentch. Not only would you be a powerful chaos god who relies on deception and sorcery, you would also learn of certain details about the future. Because of this I can plot an scheme which would be groovy. Plus I have a soft spot for Psykers and Warp craft


You would also essentially have Omniscient Alzheimer's disease! :grin:


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Tzeench please, the thought of bieng the most cunning and powerful sorceror god EVER is just grand. Though of course even speculating is heretical:grin:.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Blackheart_101 said:


> Nurgle, no way. Stinks, is disgusting and extremely FAT.


:laugh: This sounds like a gamer I met once. 
Khorne: Who says I don't have female minions! I am the blood god!:ireful2:


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

> Khorne: Who says I don't have female minions! I am the blood god!


in whfb khorne has one female minion so why not in 40k


----------



## dardle reesraf (Oct 31, 2009)

what do you mean about omniscent alzeimers? what does that even mean? tzeench is magic/psycic, can create whatever he wants any time, and has the power to do any thing, hes not gross, not insanely bloodthirsty, and doesnt have purple skin!


----------



## Lorgar Davion (Dec 26, 2009)

*Chaos Undivided*

The text below is written " In Character ( Role playing ) " . 

Chaos Undivided 

Extract from Lorgar' s address to his legion on the multiple paths of Chaos . 

" You are all so far wrong ! Although individual gods might have there merits , everyone seems to be forgetting that our devotion should be first and foremost to Chaos Itself , and not to any particular being that happens to hold sway over the Warp . Chaos is by definition uncertainty and change , if particular deities are powerful now it does not mean that they will continue to be powerful eternally . One should be careful not to stake one 's all bets on just one party . Nor is it a good idea to focus all of our attention on just one being and ignore the others . Our devotion should go to every aspect of Chaos , for its ways are diverse and worth exploring . 
Also i seem to read that various of our " brethren " seem to criticize various Gods and glorify others for reasons that that are strange to say the least .

Many have argued that Nurgle is disgusting , to say such a thing is to say that the Warp itself is disgusting , this is folly , we all know the Warp is magnificent . To state otherwise is to basically be an Imperial and a servant of the false Emperor . How will we beautify the imperial worlds without first knowing the glories of Nurgle for ourself ? No , we must not refuse the nectar of Nurgle . 

Others seem to be of the opinion that Slaanesh will just make them happy and give them eternal pleasure . Far for me to question the glories of Slaanesh but these brothers that chose Slaanesh consider only the pleasure and forget that mighty Slaanesh is also a master of terrible pain . Pain and pleasure are both the blessings of Slaanesh in equal measure . Are we some pathetic would be imperial Aristo playing at being in a cult and only interested in transitory respite ? Surely not . A far better reason to search the blessing of Slaanesh is the timeless persuit of perfect that the warp can bring . Worship Slaanesh as the facilitator of our transition to perfect understanding of the glories of the warp and not just for passing pleasures , brothers you forget that those who overdue there devotion to Slaanesh quickly find themselves unable to enjoy anything at all and are basically left in an eternal chase for sensation , some of them are less happy then ordinary mortals , finding out too late that in the end pain and pleasure are one and the same thing , forever intertwined . 

Khorne , seem to have caused division among you brothers as well . I am sad that this is so . We are warriors ! How can anyone turn his back on the god of warriors ? Some of you brothers have even gone so far as to insult Khorne and claim that he is unwise . As you all might have noticed , those particular brothers are no longer among us , there skulls now reside at the foot of his glorious throne , they have eternity to contemplate there folly . Do not repeat there mistake , been dogged and straight forward is not a sign of weakness in Khorne , it is the sign of over abundance of strength ! We will share his strength ! 

Lastly we come the Architect of Fate . He is disparaged by many under the excuse that he is not too ever shifting , that he is a lie and master of lies . I cant believe that any Bearer of the Word could say such things . If the Manipulator is not the most fitting for representing the endless possibilities of the warp then i don't know who is ! 

Brothers , the answer to which God is best s quite simple : there is no such thing . Chaos Undivided is the true option ! "


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

If my minions turned to chaos? answer...KHORNE! reason? rrRRRRRRAAAARRRGGHHHhhhh!*blam blam hack hack splatter hack ka-THOOOOM* Ahhhhh....destruction can be a beautiful thing. You might want to wipe off your face, I got a little bit of bloody schmutz right there.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

cain the 21th primach said:


> in whfb khorne has one female minion so why not in 40k


Dude, are you saying that Cain is the twenty firth primarch? I am not a stickler for grammar, but that is kinda funny actually. 21st, my friend, twenty first. :laugh: perhaps he has a lisp.  No hard feelings, just found it kinda humorous.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Slaanesh. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

dardle reesraf said:


> what do you mean about omniscent alzeimers? what does that even mean? tzeench is magic/psycic, can create whatever he wants any time, and has the power to do any thing, hes not gross, not insanely bloodthirsty, and doesnt have purple skin!




What I mean is that he is the God of Change. Complete and utter change. He is bizarre and ever-changing.

He can perceive and understand everything, but for only an instant and then the rationale and logic would be washed away in a chaotic exultation of change.

He knows the entire past and present but not clearly the entire future. His plans and schemes are not aiming towards some ultimate goal, but are merely for the sake of change. Infact his plans and schemes often bring intentional harm to himself simply because that is what must happen in schemes of infinite intention.

That is what I meant. As im sure you know Alzheimer's disease is an uncurable and degenerative affliction of which the most common symptom is memory loss. Now magnify this terrible disease to an Omniscient scale. Tzeentch is constantly scheming, he develops, acts out, rejects and ponders on all of his schemes at the same time. His schemes are infinite and he cannot hold all the knowledge needed to enact such plots all at once, thus he 'forgets' such knowledge in a chaotic wash of Change. 

He is changing constantly as are his plots, nature, goals, appearance, mindset and purposes. He is the God of Change, thus this is why I likened him to having Omniscient Alzheimer's disease. 

A lot of this kind of thing were discussed in this Thread: The Nature & Power of Tzeentch.



Lorgar Davion said:


> The text below is written " In Character ( Role playing ) " .
> 
> Chaos Undivided
> 
> ...


Wise words my friend 

Remember though that the question was which Chaos God would you be? Not what Chaos God would you follow. :good:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> As were talking about 'being the particular god' rather than being a follower of said god - I think the choice is simple; Slaanesh.
> 
> Freely endulging in any and all pleasures (without mortal 'effects' eg. Guilt or disgust at said acts).
> 
> ...


You're my man. :grin: Not to mention that I could hit on Tzeentch and boy that'd be fun! Even our sacred numbers would complete each other! Just think about it: infinite possibilities+the god of excess and pleasure=infinite win! :grin:



Fire Lord said:


> :laugh: This sounds like a gamer I met once.
> Khorne: Who says I don't have female minions! I am the blood god!:ireful2:


Khornettes have an eternal period, so no thanks. Once a month is enough; every day would make me feel like I'm on the battlefield 24/7... no wait, I think thats the point...


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nurgle, well... you'd understand if you've ever been on the receiving end of my reverse belch. :so_happy:


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Khorne, for he is so much more badass then any other God. He kills for the sake of killing!He is the god of might, strenght, power, death, martial prowess, and madness! Simple things are what he does best. Sure he may be crazy, pissed off and unreasonable, but he keeps his feelings and facts as Blunt as his fist. ;P

Tzeentch is the kind of person who thinks too much, Nurgle is the person who lies in bed sick all day, Slannesh is like the person who sits in front of the mirror looking at ones self, while Khorne is the guy smashing a Pinata to pieces with a bat! lol who's having more fun?


----------



## dardle reesraf (Oct 31, 2009)

"Tzeentch is the kind of person who thinks too much, Nurgle is the person who lies in bed sick all day, Slannesh is like the person who sits in front of the mirror looking at ones self, while Khorne is the guy smashing a Pinata to pieces with a bat! lol who's having more fun?"

thats probably the best argument ive seen on this thread. on any thread. if i knew how to change my vote i would change it to khorne. because of that quote. by the way, i have no idea how to quote something. if i was tzeench, i'd know how. if i was khorne, i'd bash the F*** out of the computer.


----------



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> As were talking about 'being the particular god' rather than being a follower of said god - I think the choice is simple; Slaanesh.
> 
> Freely endulging in any and all pleasures (without mortal 'effects' eg. Guilt or disgust at said acts).
> 
> ...


Have u ever read a clive barker novella hellbound heart (not the shitty hellraiser films based off it) I kinda imagine slaaneshs realm and followers as similar in many aspects to the cenobites in the story. Also the books character Frank Cotton made the BIG mistake of thinking his idea of pleasure was universal to everyone elses, and we all know what happened to him. Perhaps its the same with those who follow slaanesh, they get in thinking "Great!! endless orgies and drug taking foreva!!" but end up 'enjoying' eternity with a rly BIG rash and a poker up the bum.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> reverse belch


Wtf is that? Thats _almost_ as intruiging as Aspyphixiated Wanking (sp?) mentioned by Jezlad ages ago XD...

Me? Slaanesh, I mean seriously, sit around in has palace getting laid, taking drugs, more sex, probably loads of awesome food, and the odd orgy...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Ardias26 said:


> Have u ever read a clive barker novella hellbound heart (not the shitty hellraiser films based off it) I kinda imagine slaaneshs realm and followers as similar in many aspects to the cenobites in the story. Also the books character Frank Cotton made the BIG mistake of thinking his idea of pleasure was universal to everyone elses, and we all know what happened to him. Perhaps its the same with those who follow slaanesh, they get in thinking "Great!! endless orgies and drug taking foreva!!" but end up 'enjoying' eternity with a rly BIG rash and a poker up the bum.


No I must admit I have never read a Clive Barker Novel. But remember were talking about being the god itself rather than a follower of the god. Makes a big difference 



dardle reesraf said:


> by the way, i have no idea how to quote something.


Press the big red quote button that appears next to everyone's posts (no sarcasm intended!)


----------



## dardle reesraf (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks mate. 

i dont know what reverse beelching is, but i once went to sneeze and i farted instead. is it like that, cause you can imagine nurgle doing that. on a daily basis.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

dardle reesraf said:


> thanks mate.
> 
> i dont know what reverse beelching is, but i once went to sneeze and i farted instead. is it like that, cause you can imagine nurgle doing that. on a daily basis.


This reminds me of myself trying to sneeze on one occasion but then I belched instead. It felt wierd, but I laughed my ass off regardless. :laugh:


----------



## Godzilla111 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would definitely be Khorne the fact that you are a gigantic daemon with a massive sword sounds pretty cool


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Your poll only has the big four. No love for Malice (chaos god of self hatred, manifested as an anti-chaos chaos god), Hashut (the bull god of the Chaos Dwarves) Necoho (chaos god of Atheism), and so on.

I would pick Malice, because the Sons of malice are awesome!


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

I would like to point out that slaanesh is not permanent. Tzeench has the lasting power you'll need to take over the galaxy (insert cheesy grin and bleached smile).


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Asmodeun said:


> I would like to point out that slaanesh is not permanent. Tzeench has the lasting power you'll need to take over the galaxy.


Explain yourself


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Your poll only has the big four. No love for Malice (chaos god of self hatred, manifested as an anti-chaos chaos god), Hashut (the bull god of the Chaos Dwarves) Necoho (chaos god of Atheism), and so on.


Normally im against GW overriding fluff, but Im so glad they put a torch to that section of fluff-history...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

bobss said:


> Normally im against GW overriding fluff, but Im so glad they put a torch to that section of fluff-history...


I agree, Malice looked like a Chaos version of the Dark Angels, and Necoho was a contradiction in itself: a "god" of "unbelief in gods"... lolwut? And Hashut is WHFB-only, isn't he?


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

bobss said:


> Normally im against GW overriding fluff, but Im so glad they put a torch to that section of fluff-history...



Malice was in the latest BL short story collection... :biggrin:

Oh and Khorothis: A chaos god that doesn't make sense.... so? As opposed to all those sensible chaos gods like Slannesh male/female/young/eternal... or Tzeentch the god of change and disorder, yet is also a uniter of chaos...

Chaos doesn't have to make sense. Thoughts and concepts bind themselves together in the warp. There's nothing stopping a god formed from the concepts of atheism.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

LordLucan said:


> Malice was in the latest BL short story collection... :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and Khorothis: A chaos god that doesn't make sense.... so? As opposed to all those sensible chaos gods like Slannesh male/female/young/eternal... or Tzeentch the god of change and disorder, yet is also a uniter of chaos...
> 
> Chaos doesn't have to make sense. Thoughts and concepts bind themselves together in the warp. There's nothing stopping a god formed from the concepts of atheism.


The Four make sense, since they are based on human emotions. The rest don't fit this scheme I think, since Malal is essentially the self-destruct program of the Warp created by the Chaos Gods unintentionally with their constant squabbling amongst themselves; and Necoho feels like a god of trolls (in the IRL meaning of the word) because he exists because of people thinking there are no gods, and then he tells them that there really are no gods *while being a god*, leading to an eternal <implying> war supervised by Necoho's trollface. Does this fit with the theme created by the Four? Of course not. Unless I'm wrong.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Liber Chaotica makes it clear that the lesser powers of chaos can be formed from concepts and ideas of like-minded souls. Necoho is the being which forms from the souls of all those doubters and sceptics who die in the warp.

Be'lakor looked like he was trying to become an independant god at one point.

Malal is based on human emotions. The human hatred of chaos, which is self-defeating, because chaos is constantly battling itself.

I'm just surprised people find Necoho hard to imagine. Where do you think atheist souls go in the warp? Oh, and who says Necoho demands worship? His cults could be cults that think they are simply an anti-theistic sect, trying to prove to the universe that gods aren't real. Necoho begins to subtly distort their minds (like the big four do to their servants) to make these moderate atheists into extremist nutjobs, who violently murder or forcibly convert any theists to their POV, just to prove that their theory is right. Then, when they inevitably die, these souls will go straight to Necoho, who would laugh at the irony of their predicament as he devours them all.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

LordLucan is right Khorothis 

The Warp in itself is contradictory, as are all of its inhabitants. The first page of the Daemons Codex (Eternal Glory to Chaos) describes this fairly well. None of the Major or Minor Chaos Gods make sense!

Malal (renamed Malice I believe?) represents the warp's contradictory nature - Chaos turned in on itself. 

A minor Warp God of Atheism is also entirely plausable, but I won't repeat exactly what LL said so i'll just leave it there! :good:


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, he's now called Malice. The renegade SMs the Sons of Malice worship him.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I still have a hard time liking these two. They look like wannabes in comparison with the big Four, "meh" versus "oomph" to put it bluntly. Its not about liking the Four too much, but rather that I can't find anything to like in these guys. I know this is purely subjective, but I just can't help it.

I'd argue with the Four not making sense. Quite the contrary I think. They never do anything that you couldn't explain one way or another. They might do something purely just because they can (and who wouldn't if one were a god?), or because they have something in mind.


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 2. Having Omniscient Alzheimer's disease.





Fire Lord said:


> :laugh: This sounds like a gamer I met once.
> Khorne: Who says I don't have female minions! I am the blood god!:ireful2:


LMFAO @ these too +rep to you both.

myself it'd be slaanesh, why?

sex, drugs and rock 'n' roll

enough said


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Khorothis: read Liber Chaotica. The Warp gods start to make a whole lot less sense then... he he.


----------



## kamikazewatermelon (Jun 12, 2009)

I have read it...AWESOME

Tzeentch or Slaanesh. If I had to choose, Slaanesh.

Tzeentch because I'd be in control of the fates of every mortal in the universe and have trhis library with every scrap of knowledge EVER...

Slaanesh, cause i could do whatever I felt like and nobody would stop me, plus i'd probably get more followers than the other gods, and thus be more powerful, if this forum is anything to go by.
And, y'know, the Daemonettes*...

'nuff said.

*Which look much better in Liber Chaotica than anywhere else i've seen them.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

*high fives kamikazewatermelon* It is indeed awesome!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

LordLucan said:


> Khorothis: read Liber Chaotica. The Warp gods start to make a whole lot less sense then... he he.


Gods willing I'm going to get my claws on it this month and once the exam period is over, I'll probably finish it before I jump back into the HH series. I just hope I won't grow tentacles once I finish it. :grin:

EDIT: oh and +rep for being clever.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lol I wanna say slaanesh. however, I would hopefully wouldn't get lost in total blind pleasure. Though Slaaneshs castle does sound fun. You can bang all the chicks you want and eat all the food you want. which would probably be good. But I just wouldn't go gay, or like take pleasure in mutilating myself

Maybe second choice is tzzeench cause all that interesting information and stories to know about would be sooo cool. I think of tzeench as a teacher who tells you the cool shit and cool stories about the past and the future.

Khorne use to be really awesome to me but mindless killing would be a little gross and boring for me

Nugle last, i think hes just gross as hell


----------



## kamikazewatermelon (Jun 12, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Gods willing I'm going to get my claws on it this month and once the exam period is over, I'll probably finish it before I jump back into the HH series. I just hope I won't grow tentacles once I finish it. :grin:
> 
> EDIT: oh and +rep for being clever.


Tentacles? Maybe not. But you might start to _beleive_ you've grown tentacles...or that you can fly...especially when you start trying to decode the scrawled numbers in the Liber Tzeentch...ARGH IT TAKES SO LONG TO GET THROUGH THEM but ive done most of them...i think...

To summarise each section, in order:
:angry::wink:uke::shok::biggrin:
Work it out.


GLORY TO CHAOS!!!


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I would definitely choose Khorne, all you have to do to make him happy is kill lot of people, and honestly that's really easy in comparison to what you have to do to really please the others. Living under his patronage would the simplest out of every1, not to mention you can ride a juggernaut, WHEEEE!!! Nurgle's whole corruption theme I don't really like and his daemons+gifts are undesirable. I'm surprised to see so many go for Slaanesh, I don't see the appeal at all. Being on drugs/ecstacy all day or getting orgasms from really loud sounds kinda seems messed up, plus I doubt any daemonettes would want mortals to...get a hairy hotdog in their velvet undergound...don't most daemons look on mortal servants with disdain? Tzzentch is alright, he's cool and all but to me he's too complicated to serve under, plus aren't his mutations more prevalent and more extreme?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

kamikazewatermelon said:


> Tentacles? Maybe not. But you might start to _beleive_ you've grown tentacles...or that you can fly...especially when you start trying to decode the scrawled numbers in the Liber Tzeentch...ARGH IT TAKES SO LONG TO GET THROUGH THEM but ive done most of them...i think...
> 
> To summarise each section, in order:
> :angry::wink:uke::shok::biggrin:
> ...


I'll keep an eye out for anything that might need some decoding. I'm learning the sorcerous alphabet in the WoC Codex, though while the exam period lasts I can't but wish I could just Gateway the whole fucking place... no wait, I might end up Gatewaying my favourite chinese restaurant too... its too risky-risky... *gnaws on a chunk of Warpstone hes holding in one of his tentacles*


----------



## kamikazewatermelon (Jun 12, 2009)

Grimskul25 said:


> I would definitely choose Khorne, all you have to do to make him happy is kill lot of people, and honestly that's really easy in comparison to what you have to do to really please the others. Living under his patronage would the simplest out of every1, not to mention you can ride a juggernaut, WHEEEE!!! Nurgle's whole corruption theme I don't really like and his daemons+gifts are undesirable. I'm surprised to see so many go for Slaanesh, I don't see the appeal at all. Being on drugs/ecstacy all day or getting orgasms from really loud sounds kinda seems messed up, plus I doubt any daemonettes would want mortals to...get a hairy hotdog in their velvet undergound...don't most daemons look on mortal servants with disdain? Tzzentch is alright, he's cool and all but to me he's too complicated to serve under, plus aren't his mutations more prevalent and more extreme?


This isn't about who you'd serve, it's if you could actually BE a Chaos God!


----------



## Et Spiritus Dorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Slaanesh... not only for his versatile cult troops... but he likes sex, drugs, and well, more sex.

Now that's a god we can all appreciate ^.^


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd be Khaine. Khorne's cooler uncle!


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 26, 2008)

I would want to be Khorne the most. All any God needs is to be able to bash the hell out of his adversaries, and for those who worship him he imparts strength into their arms to slay their enemies. What more could a man ask for from his God?

Crom!


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, but my sword is cooler...


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 26, 2008)

Khorne's personal weapon is a gigantic sword that is supposed to be able to sunder planets. I have to say I was shocked to find that he didn't use a gigantic battle axe.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Normally I would choose Slaanesh for very obvious reasons:grin:

But I have to say that having all knowledge and the power to use it in any way I want, weaving my plans through time and space. Warping Reality. That sounds pretty good as well. For Tzeentch!


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Ishamael said:


> Khorne's personal weapon is a gigantic sword that is supposed to be able to sunder planets.


Meh. It doesn't have a cool name like wailing doom though!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

LordLucan said:


> Meh. It doesn't have a cool name like wailing doom though!


It has a cooler name; _'The End of All Things'_! :grin:


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, but were talking about which God we would be, and being Khorne would be kinda boring. He hardly ever gets to see any action, he mostly just sits on his big skull throne looking all scary. Im suprised he's not as fat as Nurgle as he never seems to move, let alone use his Sword:biggrin: 

At least Khaine, or parts of him, gets some action once every couple of decades or so


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Yeah, but were talking about which God we would be, and being Khorne would be kinda boring. He hardly ever gets to see any action, he mostly just sits on his big skull throne looking all scary. Im suprised he's not as fat as Nurgle as he never seems to move, let alone use his Sword:biggrin:
> 
> At least Khaine, or parts of him, gets some action once every couple of decades or so


Khorne isn't literally just a big humanoid sitting on a brass throne atop a mountain of skulls doing nothing but shouting. (Well he is, but hes so much more)

In essence he _is_ the Fortress of Khorne, he _is_ every one of his underling Daemons (who basically partake in constant warfare), he _is_ all the rage and fury across the galaxy that fuels him - aswell as sitting atop a mountain of skulls.

His sword (_'The End of all Things'_) which is said to be able to crush entire worlds with a single swipe is likely in my opinion to just be a metaphor (in the Material Plane anyway, in the Warp it may well just be a massive sword) - In the Material Realm it may manifest as an elite horde of Khornate Daemons who represent the Sword's ability to crush entire worlds.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

I know, I know just joking:biggrin:


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

Tzeentch... because i know sooo much stuff, i CANNOT possibly fail...

And i get to cackle and arch my fingers...
And i get to give an enemy commander a 3rd arm, make him a heretic, and get him killed....
And i can make pretty colours....
And Tzeentch is just better than everything else...


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Being that I already make dark sacrifices to Slaanesh (I try to melt at least one eldar figure a month), it's a no brainer for me.

I have 2 kids, so at some time in my past, I must have indulged in an excess without thought of repercussions. Twice actually.


----------



## dardle reesraf (Oct 31, 2009)

SHarrington said:


> I have 2 kids, so at some time in my past, I must have indulged in an excess without thought of repercussions. Twice actually.


you are awesome. +1 rep just for that quote. the best.



MrFortunato said:


> And i get to give an enemy commander a 3rd arm, make him a heretic, and get him killed....


you stole my reason to be tzeench! thats what i said!
its true though...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Nurgle, ya diseases, zombies, and rotting goo.... There has to be some reason why I never truly get sick ( i feel tired for 1-2 hour(s) then im fine), but everyone around me gets sic after i feel better. + im a diabetic


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would pick Tzeench due to the fact i would be able to scheme a infinite number of intertwining plots all to gather to create a future i like.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Snake40000 said:


> I would pick Tzeench due to the fact i would be able to scheme a infinite number of intertwining plots all to gather to create a future i like.


Thats not what Tzeentch is about. Tzeentch doesn't plot and scheme to bring about a desireable future. He plots & schemes merely for the sake of it, he has no Grand Plan.

If a favourable situation is brought about by one of his schemes he has already devised a plot to change the situation, even if it was favourable to him, simply for the sake of Change.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

One thing is certain about Tzeentch. Whatever plan you come up with, it will just keep getting more complicated and les useful, but the plan will always look like you have almost completed it, just to give you hope, and feed Tzeentch once more.


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

she who thirsts slaanesh

SEX SEX and More SEX hahaha


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Im trying to understand why anyone would chose nurgle. I guess the ever lasting pain and torment of being diseased would obscure any other pain mentally or physcially.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

That's because they don't feel that pain. Plague Marines wouldn't be as gimpy if they didn't get Feel No Pain.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Im trying to understand why anyone would chose nurgle. I guess the ever lasting pain and torment of being diseased would obscure any other pain mentally or physcially.


I picked:he has zombies. I hate tzeentch and khorn... Ya slaanesh is awsome and all but you gain parts from other sexes.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Im trying to understand why anyone would chose nurgle. I guess the ever lasting pain and torment of being diseased would obscure any other pain mentally or physcially.


Nurgle grants his followers immunity from pain & suffering.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

In fact, nurgle twists his followers' minds, so that they positively love their diseases and pus-filled bodies, and feel strong and painless. Their appearance is designed to make OTHERS feel despair and fear/revulsion. Nurglites themselves are immune.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Nurgle grants his folowers freedom from despair by in a way becoming and embodiment of Despair. They see the futility of life and laugh, for they have found the rotting truth of Nurgle.


----------



## dardle reesraf (Oct 31, 2009)

even so, nurgle is really gross. also this is a thread about who would you *be*, not who would you *follow*. nurgle just sits there all day, vomiting up minions, and sneezing on humans. why would you do that.


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

Khorne. The true warriors spirit. nuff said


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

slaanesh or khorne for me, tzeentch is to confusing and nurgle well he seems to have a borring job other than keeping the eldar god prisoner.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Nurgle has no fixed form. In some renditions of him, he is merely a kindly old man. In others, he is a collossal mass of rot. In fact, he is neither, because matter and form don't exist in the warp. Nurgle is what we perceive him as.


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

Slaanesh! for me with out a doubt, just Imagen enslaving Kelly Brook and all the other lovely lady's in the universe. all the endless orgy's, indulging in your every whim and fancy. now that's what i call being a god! and again, female demons! YAY!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

ZARDRA said:


> Slaanesh! for me with out a doubt, just Imagen enslaving Kelly Brook and all the other lovely lady's in the universe. all the endless orgy's, indulging in your every whim and fancy. now that's what i call being a god! and again, female demons! YAY!


You do know deamonettes arn't females... or males..... their...both... But if you were slaanesh you could change that,i think.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have to say either khorne or slaanesh.

Thing is though i see slaanesh alot like hugh heffner- he has the mansion, and all attendant women, but can't really enjoy them due to impotence (in heffners case, lack of time in slaaneshes).

I think i would be Khorne- if you want it you can just take it fromn whomever. Like the ancient greek gods, if you want to get laid turn your lovely into a cow and yourself into a bull 
Remeber it's not just Tzeentch who can change things.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

locustgate said:


> You do know deamonettes arn't females... or males..... their...both...


Actually if were being technical, their neither!


----------



## khornateemperor (Aug 31, 2009)

I like Khorne, but I just can't see being that Pissed ALLL THE TIME. I mean, he's gotta just be seething.

Slannesh is okay... But, idk, just not my type. 

And I already have feel no pain, why would I need to be Nurgle?

Tzeentch holds all of the real power. If Tzeentch wanted to, he could probably end the Great Game at any time. I read somewhere in fluff that it takes all 3 others just to hold Tzeentch in check.


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

Tzeentch, he sits around all day plotting and a scheming, playing an aparant great game.

Slaanesh, he/she needs to take it to the extremes no regular orgies for that.
I should imagine it enjoys being pooed on and such like >.>

Khorne, you cant help but think you'd be bored after a while.

Nurgle, very close to old Tzeentchy, sitting there farting out new diseases then passing them on to random people just for the shits and giggles.

But yeah Tzeentch for me


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

khornateemperor said:


> Tzeentch holds all of the real power. If Tzeentch wanted to, he could probably end the Great Game at any time. I read somewhere in fluff that it takes all 3 others just to hold Tzeentch in check.


Well not exactly. The nature of the Great Game is such that at different times one of the gods is dominant over all others. 

It takes the power/influence/manipulation of at least 2 of the other gods to topple the dominant god and thus ensues the Great Game until another god rises to dominance. An example of this is just prior to the creation of the Blue Scribes, Tzeentch reigned supreme and it took the strength of the 3 other major Chaos Gods to topple Tzeentch (unless of course it was Tzeentch's own schemes which saw himself fall from power).

Its not necessarily within his power to end the Great Game at a whim, and it doesn't take the other 3 major gods to keep him in check at all times. But as his schemes are infinite in variety they can often practically work against his own power and influence rather than in his favour. So in a sense its himself who keeping himself from winning, if that makes sense.


----------

